# Avenant



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour, j’ai un de mes accueillis qui rentre à l’école en septembre et la maman souhaite continuer en péri. Dans 1 semaine 1/2 il sera en vacances pour 2 semaines  et moi je reprends le 26 août. Je présume que je n’aurais pas d’avenant avant fin août voire début septembre. J’ai accepté oralement de continuer mais je me tâte à accepter vu les circonstances actuelles. J’ai été arrêtée pour Covid, j’ai repris lundi mais j’attends toujours l’attestation employeur pour la CPAM ! Vu les délais pour percevoir les IJ en plus ! *


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

Alors un avenant le 26 août voire début septembre pour débuter en septembre, ça un peu court.
La loi dit qu'il faut laisser un délai RAISONNABLE de réflexion. Généralement 1 mois mais au minimum 15 jours.
Là le fait qu'elle vous en ait déjà parlé et que vous ayez accepté oralement peut s'apparenter au délai de réflexion mais rien d'écrit.
Et moi perso je refuse les péris.


----------



## kikine (20 Juillet 2022)

si vous n'êtes pas sûre... refusez l'avenant sinon vous le regretterez


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

J’ai accepté oralement car j’ai un agrément pour 4 et j’ai précisé que ça occuperait cette place. Elle m’a demandé si le copain aussi continuerai en péri et j’ai dit que non car j’avais refuser. Ça serait pour la 1ere année scolaire mais là je n’ai aucune envie de donner mon accord en signant un avenant. Je ne peux pas envoyer les documents pour mes IJ auprès de la CPAM à cause du m’en foutisme de cette p-e. Eux ont le droit d’être en arrêt, d’être indemnisé mais pas moi ! Je pense que je n’aurais pas 15 jours de délai pour accepter ( ou refuser) l’avenant et que ça lui passe au-dessus de la tête que je dois le signer aussi afin qu’il puisse prendre effet. Je suis arrivée à un stade où là je me fiche que nos relations soient dégradées. J’ai été prévenu ( un exploit !) hier soir à 21h30 que l’enfant arriverait à 9h30 au lieu de 7h45 mais il est arrivé à 10h50 et elle ne voit pas où est le problème !


----------



## booboo (20 Juillet 2022)

Et bien voilà plein de bonnes raisons pour refuser l'avenant... 
Les parents devront gérer avec l'école à la rentrée, et vous n'aurez plus ce genre de désagrément.
Même si du coup, j'ai peur pour vous que la fin de contrat (préavis, papiers, etc) soit compliquée.
Pour l'attestation de salaire pour la CPAM, relancez encore et encore.
Vous pouvez peut être la remplir vous même et juste leur signer.


----------



## Chouchou301 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, prévenez votre PE dès maintnant que vous refuserez l'avenant, elle devra vous licencier, et vous trouverez un nouvel enfant à accueillir, avec les parents qui vous respectent. Si elle vous demande pourquoi ce changement d'avis, vous pouvez lui dire ce que vous nous avez dit au dessus :
"Je ne peux pas envoyer les documents pour mes IJ auprès de la CPAM à cause du m’en foutisme de cette p-e. Eux ont le droit d’être en arrêt, d’être indemnisé mais pas moi !" Donc stoppez les dégâts.
N'ayez aucun scrupule avec des gens qui se fichent de vous ;-)


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Je serai vous j'informerai le parent de suite qu'après réflexion, continuer en périscolaire ne m'intéresse plus 
Et que je préfère garder ma 4ème place pour un temps complet


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

C’est évident qu’une fin de contrat avec une p-e comme ça, il faut s’attendre à des difficultés et réclamer réclamer réclamer ! J’ai perdu une semaine à cause du Covid, c’est un manque à gagner mais c’est pas son problème visiblement ! On m’en veut de l’avoir attrapé mais surtout de mettre mise en arrêt ! C’est la 1ere fois mince !


----------



## zabeth 1 (20 Juillet 2022)

C'est clair, vous refusez l'avenant, surtout avec des PE aussi peu respectueux.
Y a du périscolaire, ils feront avec. 

Et bon débarras.
Et en effet, ça vous laisse votre 4e place dispo.
Bon courage ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (28 Juillet 2022)

@Marine35 des nouvelles ? ;-)


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Dehors les PE emmerdeurs si pas de trace juste oralement et bien pas de regrets à refuser l'avenant pour passage en périscolaire qui n'a pas encore été rédigé par le PE ! par contre comme il y a eu un accord oral de votre part et que vous ne voulez plus vous engager avec ce PE malhonnête et bien peut-être les prévenir qd même à vous de voir !


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Chouchou301 des nouvelles ? Bah toujours rien. Nous sommes le 28 et cette p-e n’a pas encore fait sa déclaration pajemploi. Pour 1 semaine d’arrêt Covid je perds quasiment 500€ de salaire ! Il faut 4 à 5 mois avant que la CPAM verse les IJ ! Et à tout ça se rajoute un autre problème concernant mes 3 semaines de congés à venir ! Je suis énervée et dégoûtée, à 2 doigts de tout plaquer !


----------



## isa19 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 si vous doutez c'est que vous avez fait votre choix (de ne pas continuer) sinon vous ne vous poseriez pas la question. Perso j'arrêterai surtout  que le péri vous fera perdre sur le montant du calcul prochain ARE.


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 vu la situation actuelle cette histoire d’avenant est le cadet de mes soucis !


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

isa19 je n’ai pas vraiment fait de choix mais je suis très contrariée. Hier elle pleurait car elle a d’un coup percuté que nous avions que 1 semaine de congés en commun au lieu de 3. Il était temps de se réveiller ! Bonjour l’ambiance ce matin ! Pas 1 mot ! J’appréhende un peu la fin de la journée, je sens le clash arriver


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Je me doute mais si les PE pensent que vous allez accepter (ce que vous avez fait oralement) et bien çà va être encore plus chaud avec eux ...


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

angèle 1982 là ça risque d’être chaud d’ici 1h et pour l’instant elle ne s’est même pas encore renseignée pour faire son avenant


----------



## Chouchou301 (28 Juillet 2022)

"elle a d’un coup percuté que nous avions que 1 semaine de congés en commun au lieu de 3. Il était temps de se réveiller !"

Ah oui à ce point ??? Elle est complètement à l'ouest... ne lâchez rien, et refusez cet avenant... qu'elle vous licencie et hop, vous trouverez un nouveau contrat avec des parents plus corrects. Bon courage pour tout à l'heure ;-)


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Chouchou301 elle n’a que 2 semaines ( ce n’est pas de ma faute !) et cette année j’ai dû décaler d’1 semaine ( j’ai coupé la poire en 2 pour essayer de satisfaire tout le monde)


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

Marine, je croise les doigts pour toi, vient nous raconter comment ça c'est passé


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Chouchou si vos dates de congés sont données en temps voulu il n'y a pas à arranger les PE à eux de voir et perso je fais signer !


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Angèle 1982 je préviens que je prends les 1eres semaines d’août mais cette année une maman a voulu tout décaler. J’ai donc couper la poire en 2 mais ça pénalise une famille plus que l’autre


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Vous êtes multi employeurs. Un employeur ne peut donc pas vous imposer des dates de congés. Vous imposez les vôtres sous réserve du délai de prévenance. Vous n'aviez pas à modifier vos dates !


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 je suis entièrement d’accord. L’année dernière ces 2 familles vu qu’elles se connaissent avaient discuté ensemble des dates en me concertant. Finalement les semaines retenues étaient celles annoncées par moi à la base. Cette année une a voulu tout décaler, je pensais que l’autre était au courant. J’ai posé la question mais non. J’ai donc coupé la poire en 2 mais j’ignorais que l’autre famille n’avait que 2 semaines ( forcément quand on grille des jours par-ci par- la ), je ne peux suivre tout le monde si les dates sont différentes ( j’ai 3 familles). Voilà où mène le « chacun pour sa gueule ». La 1ere famille quand je lui ai dit qu’en plus il allait y avoir du coup 1 semaine en trop d’absence, m’a dit qu’elle déduirai de mon salaire, j’ai été choquée ! Qu’elle ne s’avise pas de faire ça car c’est de la convenance personnelle. En tout cas ça me retombe dessus et plus jamais je n’essaierai d’être arrangeante, je maintiendrai mes dates


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Voilà vous avez joué avec vos dates de congés vous avez gagné ! il ne faut jamais rien céder les dates étaient celles données point barre ! au moins vous ne referez plus jamais cette erreur là ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir il n'y a pas photo une PE qui ne se soucie pas des documents à remplir pour le du de l'assmat c'est OUF enfin l'école au revoir 
Comme dit plus haut dites le des maintenant qu'après réflexion vous gardez la place pour un plein temps qu'elle vous présente l'avenant ?!


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Les dates de congés valables une année ne le seront peut être pas l'année suivante. Multi employeurs vous décidez de vos dates et les précisez par écrit à vos employeurs. A eux de s'organiser. A ce rythme là nous ne serions jamais en congés !


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Angèle1982 je n’ai pas « joué » avec mes dates de congés. J’ai retenu une chose cependant, plus jamais je n’accepte d’être arrangeante et je maintiens mes dates, je ne penserai qu’à moi et mes besoins, envies


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 je donne toujours un ordre d’idée concernant mes 5 semaines et je précise que ce n’est pas à une semaine près. La p-e qui a souhaité le décalage pour cet été a exigé une validation de ma part pour fin janvier. Elle ne l’a pas eu car c’était trop tôt pour mon conjoint et nous avons normalement jusqu’au 31 mars et vu que je lui ai dit que ça posait souci à une autre famille ( ils se connaissent en plus) et qu’elle avait l’air de s’en ficher, je n’ai rien acté. Elle a donc posé ses congés à elle. En mars j’ai donné mes dates


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

c'est au 1er mars au plus tard qu'il faut avoir fixé les dates, pour le PE qui veut te déduire une semaine de ton salaire, ce n'est pas possible si tu avais donné tes dates, ils devaient s'organiser, sinon, à quoi ça servirai qu'on puisse donner nos dates?


----------

